# Personal Best's



## Bugpac

Well, no one wants a dead forum, So I am unleashing, Im know to be a bit of a post whore to BTW... If i missed a similar topic somewhere please feel free to point me in the right direction...

Here is My personal Best, 6lbs 7oz caught on Jd Baits Fatboy Dark green pumpkin/Black flake, Gaven to me by Russ010, Dipped 1" of it in Chartreuse spike it, On November 17th 2009, water was muddy and around 55 degrees, I cast it out weightless t rigged and let it sit on the bottom, while answering a text message from Russ010, As soon as i put my phone in my pocket my line to off running. It was caught in about 6' of water..


----------



## crazymanme2

Wish we had more bass that big up here in Michigan.Nice catch


----------



## dyeguy1212

Good new crazyman, we do. Caught on smallwood lake this past summer. was a cold day and we didnt catch much, but I managed to catch this 5 pounder on the frog, then a 3.5 pounder on the very next cast. 

Frogging is so underrated its not even funny.


Sorry the picture is so crappy, taken in my cell with "one" megapixel. Can't see the belly on it b/c of the hoody color, but it looked like she hadn't spawned yet (although I'm sure she did).


----------



## Bugpac

There up there, I was born and raised in the great lake state...


----------



## dyeguy1212

And then moved to GA to avoid losing it all in this economy right :lol: :wink:


----------



## Bugpac

dyeguy1212 said:


> And then moved to GA to avoid losing it all in this economy right :lol: :wink:



I don't know about that, all was pretty much gone before I moved... I been here since march 09.. It isnt much better, certainly isnt any worse, Lot better fishing anyways...


----------



## njTom

My PB caught this year 4lbs 3ozs although I think my buddys scale was off and it weighed more :---). This was the first year I really started to focus in on bass fishing and I'm really enjoying it alot. This fish was caught in 4ft of water (stained) around 70 degrees and was in some thick pads. Caught it on a texas rigged zoom trick worm (motor oil color)


----------



## jigster60

Thats the biggest 4 # 3 oz bass I ever seen ...Like ya said I think his Scale was off.....It will get in your blood me friend I been bass fishin for almost 50 yrs and I do love it so...I try to go at least 3 to 4 times every week even if its just a walk around the local pit is all.....JIGGY

PS: My best bass is a 13# 4oz from Fla...June of 1978 on a Arkansas shiner ....9# 6 oz from Ky Lake in 1982 on a black blue Arkie jig with blue fleck uncle josh pork strip.....Pictures long gone years ago....


----------



## ACarbone624

I caught my personal best LM in March of 2008 at Parvin State Park. I guesstimated that it weighed 4lbs. I caught it while I was on a quick trip to get out of the house and didn't bring my scale or camera... #-o I caught it on a Zoom Brushhog in the Junebug color Texas rigged while I was fishing off of the dock. It was also the first fish I caught on a brand new rod and reel setup that I just purchased. I was grinning from ear to ear after that....and I still do everytime I think of that day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac

ACarbone624 said:


> I caught my personal best LM in March of 2008 at Parvin State Park. I guesstimated that it weighed 4lbs. I caught it while I was on a quick trip to get out of the house and didn't bring my scale or camera... #-o I caught it on a Zoom Brushhog in the Junebug color Texas rigged while I was fishing off of the dock. It was also the first fish I caught on a brand new rod and reel setup that I just purchased. I was grinning from ear to ear after that....and I still do everytime I think of that day. :mrgreen:




Stories are sometimes better than pictures, All tho its hard to beat a picture, Your story reminds me of feelings when i was fishing with a brand new combo, Heck i have caught my personal best 3x in one month in November 2009.. The memorys of the entire catch are burned in my brain right now...


----------



## gunny146

Here's mine. She was 6 lbs even and 24 1/4 long. Caught out of a small state pond here in GA. When I caught it I just knew I had the wall hanger I have been after. I was crushed when she only went 6, and I was really mad at myself for keeping the fish especially since I feel that fish would have been 10 or better in the spring. After that fish I keep a scale, a tape, and decent camera with me on every trip. I catch and release every fish and if I do happen to run across on 10 lbs or better, I will get the dimensions, weight, some good photos and get a replica made.


----------



## Bugpac

Man that thing has some bug eyes... One thing I am gonna start doing is taking photos on the golden rule, and measuring them... Gunny, that sure looks bigger than 6lbs to me, what did you weigh it with?


----------



## Quackrstackr

My PB is still swimming around KY Lake. :lol: 

I have an 8-6 mounted but broke one off right at the boat a few years ago that could have eaten it for breakfast.


----------



## jigster60

I'm thinkin the same thing Gunny that fish had to weigh more tham 6 +....Did u happen to measure the length or Girth of her... You can do some pretty close calculation of a fishes weight that way....JIGGY

https://www.myoan.net/fishing/weight_calc.html
https://www.csgnetwork.com/fishfreshwtcalc.html


----------



## gunny146

I weighed it on a digital house scale, I weighed myself sans fish and then with fish. Both times the difference came out to 6 lbs. I figured weighing it like that would negate any issues the scale may have. The fish was 24 1/4 long and I didn't get any girth measuerments. It was really thin, almost emaciated looking.


----------



## Bugpac

ya, pics are deceiving sometimes for sure, you cant always see how fat they are...


----------



## Bugpac

Fellas, we cant be the only guys that catch fish here...  Post them up...


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: My PB from New Jersey is 7lb 1oz. Also have a 6lb 14oz from Joisey. No pics of either one. Here's a pic of my third best 6lb 9oz.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I don't have any PB pics but here are some random pics. :lol:


----------



## Jim

I don't have pictures of my personal best but it was at least 10 pounds and....oh wait I cant lie.

It was huge for sure 6-7 pounds. Beat to crap, battle scar Bass on the Charles River. It took 10 minutes to get to the boat, I thought I was hooked on a log and then it moved. It was awesome because I was the only one on thew boat that did not catch anything, and it was the last cast under a bridge near the boat dock. I couldn't of asked for anything better except a camera.


----------



## Waterwings

5lbs 5oz, Aug. 1, 2009. Only bite I got all day, but worth it


----------



## Ifish

7 LBs 10 OZ 23 inches


----------



## russ010

well.. I've got a lot of bigguns to be proud of, but the one that matters - well, I only have one freakin picture becasue it was October, 43*, raining... and I was the only guy out on the water with only a camera phone.

10# even.. and my boot is a size 12


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> 5lbs 5oz, Aug. 1, 2009. Only bite I got all day, but worth it



That is a great photo WW - and I remember the story from when you posted it


but where is the glove?


----------



## gunny146

russ010 said:


> well.. I've got a lot of bigguns to be proud of, but the one that matters - well, I only have one freakin picture becasue it was October, 43*, raining... and I was the only guy out on the water with only a camera phone.
> 
> 10# even.. and my boot is a size 12



I thought I was the only one that took pics like that, ha ha.


----------



## bassboy1

4 pound 6 ounce smally caught on the Tinboats Dale Hollow trip in October. Actually, my first smally ever. Not a bad way to break into a new species, the way I figure.





5 pound, 2 ounce hybrid, caught out of Lake Allatoona back in March.





6 - 7 pound largemouth out of Allatoona in March. Had no scale with me. It is for sure a 6, but within a week, I know two other people who both caught 7 pound 2 ounce fish out of the same lake, and both claim mine is every bit as big as either of theirs. 





22" flounder, caught in the Intracoastal waterway.





Dad and me, both with personal best speckled seatrout, caught within a minute of each other, in the Intracoastal. (Both fish are curved, as they were larger than the cooler)


----------



## Merkywaters

1st photo: Smallie caught last year (not my pb but a nice one!)
2nd photo: Caught this one when I was still in High school and it weighed right at 10lbs.


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5lbs 5oz, Aug. 1, 2009. Only bite I got all day, but worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great photo WW - and I remember the story from when you posted it
> 
> 
> but where is the glove?
Click to expand...



Lol, good eye! :lol: . I never had a chance to put it on. After getting the fish to the boat, it attempted to go under the boat (again), and I had all the slack out of the line, so the fella I was fishing with got him for me with the grip when I got the fish alongside the boat.


----------



## Bugpac

Waterwings said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5lbs 5oz, Aug. 1, 2009. Only bite I got all day, but worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great photo WW - and I remember the story from when you posted it
> 
> 
> but where is the glove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, good eye! :lol: . I never had a chance to put it on. After getting the fish to the boat, it attempted to go under the boat (again), and I had all the slack out of the line, so the fella I was fishing with got him for me with the grip when I got the fish alongside the boat.
Click to expand...



Glove? You got to fill us new guys in on that...


----------



## Ifish

Dang guys look like we are the hog masters.


----------



## gunny146

Hopefully I'll be able to add a few new ones here shortly. I have a few ponds that I fish that have produced some 10 lb plus fish. A fella I meet recently that does almost nothing but trophy fish, showed me a couple of spots that he has seen some fish that may go 13 lbs or better. I trust this guy based on some of the fish he has hanging on the wall. Believe you me, if I snag one of those girls there will pics splashed everywhere.


----------



## jigster60

Now just where did you say those ponds were located....Taking notes here I need longitude and latitude and where the dog crosses the road in front of the 3rd barn on left by the big oak tree.... :lol: :lol: .....JIGGY


----------



## gunny146

jigster60 said:


> Now just where did you say those ponds were located....Taking notes here I need longitude and latitude and where the dog crosses the road in front of the 3rd barn on left by the big oak tree.... :lol: :lol: .....JIGGY



It's funny you say that these are the directions I was given for the most recent double top secret spot. 
"ya go down past the deer processor and do a u-turn, not right there at it the cops watch that spot and ya aint supposed to do a u-turn right there, ya gotta go a little piece, you'll see. Then your gonna comeback about 2/3's of a mile and pull off where the guardrail starts. Go down in there and you'll see the path that goes back to pond it's about 75-80 yards back in there. Gotta carry the boat and gear, but it's worth it."


----------



## Waterwings

Bugpac said:


> Glove? You got to fill us new guys in on that...




Lol, I normally wear a neoprene fishing glove when gripping the fish, as I don't have much grip due to arthritis. Hurts like he!! to try and lip 'em a lot of times.


----------



## Waterwings

jigster60 said:


> Now just where did you say those ponds were located....Taking notes here I need longitude and latitude and where the dog crosses the road in front of the 3rd barn on left by the big oak tree.... :lol: :lol: .....JIGGY




Lol, the one in the pic I posted is swimming around somewhere at Audubon Park in Henderson. :wink: 


Oh, you'll know if it's the one I caught...................I put my name on him with a Sharpie, lol. J/K


----------



## gunny146

Dang merkywaters, that bucketmouth has got big ol pot belly!!!! Nice fish!!! I'm tellin ya'll a 10 pounder will go on my wall this year, I can feel it!!!!!!!


----------



## Merkywaters

Both of these were caught on public reservoirs on the same day on two different reservoirs (I fished half the day on one then went to the next one and fished til sun down!)


----------



## bassboy1

Merkywaters said:


> Both of these were caught on public reservoirs on the same day on two different reservoirs (I fished half the day on one then went to the next one and fished til sun down!)



If that first reservoir is the one I think it is, your in my spot. [-X :lol:


----------



## jigster60

This is a lil video I made In April ... 2 nicuns of several I caught that day on a Outcast Swim jig white chartreuse with pepper pearl 4 inch twister trailer sides dyed slightly with chartreuse spike -it.......Caught these 2 not 5 feet apart on a bedding bank within 4 cast of each other..........Not my personal best or even my best for this year but was fun....Hope you guys can understand my Southern drawl

https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/?action=view&current=PICT0089.flv
https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/?action=view&current=PICT0092.flv


----------



## dyeguy1212

All I'm seeing is a graduation....?


----------



## Waterwings

Nice video's jiggy, and good catchin' ! No problem with the drawl either 8)


----------



## Bugpac

Very nice Jiggy, Were gonna shoot our first fishing video here soon, I havent ever did any video yet, Im not to much on public speaking.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Merkywaters

bassboy1 said:


> Merkywaters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these were caught on public reservoirs on the same day on two different reservoirs (I fished half the day on one then went to the next one and fished til sun down!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that first reservoir is the one I think it is, your in my spot. [-X :lol:
Click to expand...


Its not acworth if thats what your thinking.


----------



## Jim

merkywaters,
That is the best $5 basspro shirt ever. I have the same one. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

12 lbs even







11lbs 4oz






11lbs 10oz


----------



## wolfmjc

oh you guys are killing me, I cant wait for a little warmer weather....lots of new stuff to try [-o<


----------



## russ010

Merkywaters said:


> Both of these were caught on public reservoirs on the same day on two different reservoirs (I fished half the day on one then went to the next one and fished til sun down!)



I don't know the first... but I'm pretty sure I know where it is.... 

I'm almost positive I know the second


----------



## yankyfan100

my personal best..yes i know its saltwater. Still awesome!
p.s. that was taken back in my middle school years


----------



## Jim

Nice Striper Yankeefan!


----------



## Bugpac

Awesome stories and fish guys, I wasn't to sure if this thread would be a hit or not, Im glad it was, How about some more tho, Feel free to add a short story or long to it as well, Doesn't have to be personal best, lets just make it "Personal storys".


----------



## redbug

here are a few of mine they were all caught out of our private ponds the ponds range in size from 2acres up to 43 acres they sit on 162 acres in southern Illinois about 75 miles from Ky lake :wink: my wife and i spend 2 weeks fishing out there every summer. This year i am gonna shoot some video of some of our catches. I also plan on catching a few bass with my new remote control boat 








frog fishing anyone?


----------



## redbug

the lay out of the farm


----------



## utahusker

Another Salt water fish caught in Puerto Vallarta a few years back. 9 1/2 ft sailfish.





It's currently mounted in my garage. My wife didn't think it fit the decor


----------



## gregk9

!9 inch 5 pound smallie caught in the UP of Michigan the summer of 2008:


----------



## FishinsMyLife

I want a big smallmouth :lol: . Nice fish


----------



## FishingCop

FishinsMyLife said:


> I want a big smallmouth :lol: . Nice fish



Go to Dale Hollow and give it a try   If I remember right, Bassboy1 caught a 4.5 pounder at our get together there last October. The weather was crappy and fishing was poor, imagine what you could do in the spring???


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> the lay out of the farm



Spot burner!


----------



## Andy

My PB Smallmouth is 24 inch guessing around 6lb. Caught on minnow. Sorry no pics tho. 
I have caught MANY over 5 lb. or 20 inches on several different baits, White spinnerbait has the biggest part of them. Thats citation size. But have only mailed off for 2 certificates.

PB Muskie is 41 inches, weighed guessing close to 18 lbs, no scales. Caught on BIG minnow.

PB Cat is a Flathead 39 inches, again guessing weight around 20lbs. Caught on BIG minnow.

I'm going to dig around see if I can find some pics.


----------



## Hydrilla

Crappie- 3 lbs 8 oz, 18 1/2" long (pictured)
LM bass- 8 lbs 1 oz
Smallie- 3 1/2 lbs
Bluegill- 12 1/2"
Striper- 17 or 18 lbs, can't remember
My buddy's striper- Dunno but bigger than mine! (pictured)


----------



## Bugpac

Awesome hydrilla, id call that striper close to 30 I would think...


----------



## russ010

Bugpac said:


> Awesome hydrilla, id call that striper close to 30 I would think...



I'm pretty sure that's a bit bigger than the 30# mark.. I think you're getting into the 40s on that one


----------



## gregk9

Most of the small mouth i catch aren't as big as that Crappie. :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic

This is my best yet, I don't have a weight but it was about 21" long and as round as a football. It was caught the fall of 08 on the Kanwha River. I hade been fishing most of the day in colder water and the bite was really slow, we decided to go to a power plant and try to around the hot water discharge..We went and there a a guy setting on it kind off to one side, Now I don't normally do this, but I asked the guy if he cared if I made just a few cast in the then I would head back down stream. He didn't care so I threw my LC Pointer of right where the water was coming out. I cranked it about 1 turn and started twitching it maybe three times and paused. When I went to twitch it again my rod just bent like it I was hung then got real heavy..About that time I realized I had a fish the fish realized he had been hooked. I got it to the boat once and only had the rear treble hook in its mouth, no net of course(I always clained I didn't need one and didn't like them). I was trying to play the fish while my Father in Law was looking for a way to help land it. We finally did one of the bear hug moves on it and got it in the boat...I was happy for days about it and still get excited telling about it  I wish I would have had a picture of the guys face that told me I could make a few throws when he seen what I had in the boat.


----------



## dyeguy1212

nice fish and awesome backdrop truckmechanic


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

My personal best Largemouth this year came out of Lake Scugog, here in Ontario. It is about 1 hour east of Toronto.

It weighed a little over 4lbs and a tad over 19". My fist went in its mouth. I got it throwing crankbaits.


----------



## steve76

My best crappie, 2 ounces short of 2 pounds


----------



## Jim

huge crappie! :shock:


----------



## chris

These are my two personal best. One went 6lbs 10oz and one went 6lbs 7oz. I was really young, 2nd grade i think at the time. My dad kept tellin me to stop throwin up in this tree top. Well i got hung up and soon as i went to hand him the rod that branch took off. About an hour later we were fishin along the leavy and i hooked the second one. Dad's friend was the one who took us out to the farm pond and he told me if i put another one of those fish in his boat not only would i be walkin home but id be swimmin to the truck. Still havent topped that afternoon and it was bout 12 years ago.


----------



## Jim

Nice fish Chris...and you got them on Camera! :beer:


----------



## jigster60

Sweet fish Chris.....Nice fish story too...........JIGGY


----------



## Brine

8.6 lbs

Caught in December 07, slow rolling a spinnerbait next to the dock behing me.





I dunno, cuz my scale bottomed out at 25 lbs. 
This fish was one that great stories are made of. Back in October or 2006, my family and I rented a house in Dauphin Island, AL. The house was on the bay side of the gulf, and had a big deck (pilings seen behind me) which allowed you to cast from the deck into the bay. I had heard that reds could be found in the surf and in the bay this time of year, and spent 2 out of 5 days (because of bad weather) in the surf trying to catch one, as I had always wanted to catch a red, but the winds were brutal during the day, and a mess of seaweed had been blowing into the surf the entire trip which made bottom fishing next to impossible. I had been using cut mullet that I had bought at the bait shop and frozen shrimp. I had brought 3 rods (1 for casting lures, 1 for reds/shark, and 1 for anything that would bite a shrimp). On the last day, as I was drinking coffee at about 7am on the deck looking out into the bay, I saw a school of mullet and grabbed the castnet and proceeded to wade out about 75 yards (it was only 2-3 feet deep) and ended up making a good enough throw with the net and catching two out of probably 8 in the school 16" mullet. I decided that I was going all in, and wold only throw fresh mullet the rest of the day off the back deck into the bay in hopes that a red would find it's way on my hook. Unfortunately, although the bay seemed to not have much fish swimming around, it was loaded with crabs (which we caught and ate) that were making short work of my mullet chunks. So after catching a few stingrays, catfish, and crabs throughout the day, late night rolls in and I find myself with nothing but a single mullet tail (about a 3" piece) left out of the two mullets I had caught earlier that morning. I had conceded that this trip would not result in a red earlier in the day, when I realized the mullet was great at catching everything but reds... and at about 10:30pm our last night there, I hooked up the last mullet tail and hurled it into the bay (probably close to 75 yards - 100 yards with a 3oz weight on an 11ft surf rod, on a long cast rig. After about 15 minutes, I told my FIL that I should probably reel in, as the crabs had probably already took my bait, but at that instant, my MIL came out to tell me that my Dad was on the phone (just ot follow up on a conversation we had earlier that night) and while I'm on the phone with him, my FIL begins frantically knocking on the window to the living room (from the deck) and as I open the blinds to see what was going on, I see he has a death grip on the surf rod, and all 11ft of it are doubled over and the drag is screaming :LOL2: 

I quickly tell my Dad on the phone...."I gotta call you back, I got a fish on" and run out to the deck and look at my spool which hold about 300 yards of braid is almost empty :shock: I immediately tighten the drag and realize that it's a good fish and at the moment figured it was going to be a shark. 10 minutes and 300yards of braid later, I was able to reel in this bad boy amongst the broken off pilings near the houe, and could not believe I had caught my first (and to this day) my only red. Last day, last piece of bait, last cast. =D> 

After I landed it, I quickly weighted it, took a pic, then spent about 2 minutes reviving the fish until it swam off back into the bay. A fish I will never forget.


----------



## Bugpac

Those are nice fish Brine, But I think you forgot the story behind the pics...


----------



## Brine

Bugpac said:


> Those are nice fish Brine, But I think you forgot the story behind the pics...



Post edited :lol:


----------



## Bugpac

Brine said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice fish Brine, But I think you forgot the story behind the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post edited :lol:
Click to expand...


Perfect, Sometimes a story is worth a 1000 words with the picture...


----------



## jigster60

WTG..... =D> =D> =D> .....Great Story too.................................JIGGY


PS: There is usually always a really good story behind a good fish catch.........................


----------



## poolie

Great story Brine! =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Personal best Muskie, measured 45" but like I have said before it was measured way wrong. I believe more along 47-48" 

Caught on 1st week of August 2005. Not sure of the date but it was caught on a size 5 Blue Fox Vibrax spinner in the red tiger color. I had a 6'6" medium action spinning rod with a Abu Garcia Cardinal 303 and 30lb Spiderwire Stealth braid. (That was my Muskie set up at the time lol) :lol:

Got 2 that day. That was number 1 out of 2 caught. We were Walleye fishing and the Muskie were pushing the Walleye tightly on the weeds.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

Brine said:


> 8.6 lbs
> 
> Caught in December 07, slow rolling a spinnerbait next to the dock behing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, cuz my scale bottomed out at 25 lbs.
> This fish was one that great stories are made of. Back in October or 2006, my family and I rented a house in Dauphin Island, AL. The house was on the bay side of the gulf, and had a big deck (pilings seen behind me) which allowed you to cast from the deck into the bay. I had heard that reds could be found in the surf and in the bay this time of year, and spent 2 out of 5 days (because of bad weather) in the surf trying to catch one, as I had always wanted to catch a red, but the winds were brutal during the day, and a mess of seaweed had been blowing into the surf the entire trip which made bottom fishing next to impossible. I had been using cut mullet that I had bought at the bait shop and frozen shrimp. I had brought 3 rods (1 for casting lures, 1 for reds/shark, and 1 for anything that would bite a shrimp). On the last day, as I was drinking coffee at about 7am on the deck looking out into the bay, I saw a school of mullet and grabbed the castnet and proceeded to wade out about 75 yards (it was only 2-3 feet deep) and ended up making a good enough throw with the net and catching two out of probably 8 in the school 16" mullet. I decided that I was going all in, and wold only throw fresh mullet the rest of the day off the back deck into the bay in hopes that a red would find it's way on my hook. Unfortunately, although the bay seemed to not have much fish swimming around, it was loaded with crabs (which we caught and ate) that were making short work of my mullet chunks. So after catching a few stingrays, catfish, and crabs throughout the day, late night rolls in and I find myself with nothing but a single mullet tail (about a 3" piece) left out of the two mullets I had caught earlier that morning. I had conceded that this trip would not result in a red earlier in the day, when I realized the mullet was great at catching everything but reds... and at about 10:30pm our last night there, I hooked up the last mullet tail and hurled it into the bay (probably close to 75 yards - 100 yards with a 3oz weight on an 11ft surf rod, on a long cast rig. After about 15 minutes, I told my FIL that I should probably reel in, as the crabs had probably already took my bait, but at that instant, my MIL came out to tell me that my Dad was on the phone (just ot follow up on a conversation we had earlier that night) and while I'm on the phone with him, my FIL begins frantically knocking on the window to the living room (from the deck) and as I open the blinds to see what was going on, I see he has a death grip on the surf rod, and all 11ft of it are doubled over and the drag is screaming :LOL2:
> 
> I quickly tell my Dad on the phone...."I gotta call you back, I got a fish on" and run out to the deck and look at my spool which hold about 300 yards of braid is almost empty :shock: I immediately tighten the drag and realize that it's a good fish and at the moment figured it was going to be a shark. 10 minutes and 300yards of braid later, I was able to reel in this bad boy amongst the broken off pilings near the houe, and could not believe I had caught my first (and to this day) my only red. Last day, last piece of bait, last cast. =D>
> 
> After I landed it, I quickly weighted it, took a pic, then spent about 2 minutes reviving the fish until it swam off back into the bay. A fish I will never forget.



That is a huge fish man!


----------



## shamoo

p://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u85/shamoo_bucket/shamoo057.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shamoo

ONLY KIDDEN,


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> MOO.............JIGGY


----------



## SMDave

Sailfish in Cabo (not large for a sail by any means, but my largest fish caught). Excuse the boxers :shock: 





First, and biggest striper as of yet. Still not too big compared to other stripers, but hey, its sentimental value eclipses its size.


----------



## dyeguy1212

nicely done =D>


----------



## SirLancelot

OK, I'll bite, this one came from Saratoga Lake in upstate NY, got it weighed at the marina after transporting it upside down in a 5 gallon bucket (they thought I was bringing up a carp as her tail was hanging all over the top) 10 pounds 4 oz. 29 inches long. What a day, August 2007


----------



## FishinsMyLife

That's dedication to put a 10 pounder back, especially in NY.


----------



## D-Man

This was the biggest smallie I ever caught. Bait - large shiner!


----------



## D-Man

KEEP THE PICS. COMING EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## shamoo

SirLancelot said:


> OK, I'll bite, this one came from Saratoga Lake in upstate NY, got it weighed at the marina after transporting it upside down in a 5 gallon bucket (they thought I was bringing up a carp as her tail was hanging all over the top) 10 pounds 4 oz. 29 inches long. What a day, August 2007


Good job my friend, you did the right thing putting her back =D>


----------



## shamoo

D-Man said:


> This was the biggest smallie I ever caught. Bait - large shiner!


D-Man, Awsum Dude =D> Love those SMB's


----------



## switchback

My Pb's are a 7 lber in 2008 and a 8.14 lber in 2009....ohhh and a 25 lb snapper way back when.... I know, don't laugh at the glasses... I borrowed them. lol

View attachment 2


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice smallie D-man


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

[


----------



## cali27

IMG_0122.JPG

6 lb 1 oz


----------



## ForkliftJeff

So far I've only fished for Rainbow Trout and I think the biggest I've ever got was just over 2 lbs. I don't have a pic of it but here's from another good day me and the wife had. Couldn't catch anything from the boat so we slayed em from the dock. I think we caught 12 that day. All I remember is that my back was killin me from cleanin fish all day. Maybe this year I'll teach the wife to clean em.
Don't mind the footwear, I got a soaker cathing these fish so I had to wear the wifes sandals. Haha.


----------



## cavman138

My personal best was in neighborhood of 6-7 lbs caught on a silver rebel pop r. I work for a lake management company so I see all kinds of ponds all the time. The pond in particular was a farm pond that was secluded and I don't think anyone ever fishes it. I caught several over 3lbs. Caught that one in particular in the rain. Didn't have the scale, but do I have a picture on my phone of it just need to get them put on my computer.


----------



## 12_Tinner

Here are some cool pictures for you guys. Located in Southern Ontario Canada

Here's a few from this ice fishing season,
3lb Bowfin





Theres a 13 and a 14" Pair of perch





11lb 5oz Lake Trout/3lb 8oz Whitefish





31" Northern Pike





A few favorites from last year,

29" Carp





Decent Smalljaw





Beauty 4.0lb River Largemouth





4lb 10oz Largemouth





And here is the fish that made my year the best, a PB 6lb 13oz Largemouth Bass...23" Long..good luck catching that here in Ontario..I sure needed luck





2nd Picture with the fish





All fish here were released. All I do is take photo's of them..best way to do it in my opinion. Thanks for viewing,
Mike


----------



## Jim

Great pictures gentlemen! :beer:

Tinner...Nice variety of fishies. :mrgreen: 

ForkLiftJeff....No worries about the Sandals, FML has these ganster Loafers, and Captain Ahab wears heels now and then. :LOL2: 

Jeff I look at your picture and you look like your 16-18 but you keep on mentioning your "wife". I feel old. :LOL2:


----------



## Crankworm

This tread has inspired me. I haven't been out since Nov. I think I'm going to put the day to day stuff aside and try to get a couple pics to add to this thread this weekend.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Just caught my PB Smallie this past Friday. She went 5lbs even.....


----------



## RStewart

This could b a new personal best. My scales are broke and I didnt get to weigh it. I'm guestimating 5.5-6 lbs. Sorry bout the pic quality.


----------



## dyeguy1212

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Just caught my PB Smallie this past Friday. She went 5lbs even.....



Nice! Those damn redeye shads have done nothing for me so far this year... I need a new favorite lure.


----------



## Froggy

This my biggest laker from Lake George so far, biggest brown was 13.5 lbs on July 4 many Years ago ( before pixel was a word)....


----------



## arkansasnative

not one of my personal best's but i bought my girlfriend a new rod and reel and we went fishing and she caught her biggest largemouth ever on a roadrunner. weighed right at 6 pounds!


----------



## RStewart

New personal best. I caught my 2 biggest fish the same day. We won the tourney with 5 fish weighing 24-4 lbs. The fith fish is still in the bag. The fish on the left is my biggest. 7-6lbs. The other 2 were over 7 lbs as well.


----------



## basshunter25

Heres a couple bass around 5 old pics and a king just over 18.


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> Sweet............Nice Pic's guy's and gal's .....Keep em coming...........................JIGGY


----------



## BaitCaster

9 lb pike


----------



## BaitCaster

My boy with 4lb Largemouth he caught.


----------



## perchin

PB so far.... I'm fairly new to bass fishing, so thus far this 4.5lb is my biggest. Just sucks that my only picture of it was with my wifes crappy phone. :evil: Oh well I'm hoping to at least break the 5lb mark this year. Its not so easy in MI, well compared to the southerners anyhow.


----------



## Bugpac

dyeguy1212 said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: Just caught my PB Smallie this past Friday. She went 5lbs even.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Those damn redeye shads have done nothing for me so far this year... I need a new favorite lure.
Click to expand...


They only work certain times of yr, you got to get them to hit something as well, the one lake we fish, it would hit the grass on the bottom and as soon as you tug it to free it you would get bit... cant be affraid to loose them for sure, I havent had any success in open water with them at all... keep at it, you will like them one day, probbaly about sept...


----------



## Bugpac

Awesome pics guys, just getting caught up on these...


----------



## bassassassin8

Not sure on the weights of these fish but these are some of my bigger bass.













Big dolley varden on the Kenai River in 2006. And an average rainbow.









Here's a decent crappy for sh!ts & giggles too 8)


----------



## RStewart

Same fish, better angle. Also, the other pic is the fish that won big bass. 8 lbs-12oz.


----------



## UtahBassKicker

Here's my dad's personal best Rainbow, about 23" and 4.5 lbs.





Here is my much smaller catch the same day, we caught about 20 this day this size.


----------



## D-Man

About time! Some good fishing.


----------



## robr3004

Nice fish guys...here are two of my "Best's"

Lake Fork - TX
9.4# Largemouth , 26-1/2" long, 18" girth. Caught on a white rubber crawdad pitching to a bed.



Franklin Lake - VT
4.2# Smallmouth. caught on a rainbow trout colored pop-r



Unfortunately I do not have any pictures of my personal bests from my home lakes in NJ, but for largemouth it would be 5.5#'s caught on an orange buzz bait at dusk.


----------



## basshunter25

Don't think its my best but it was my best tonight. Had a real giant come off at the boat, but Im happy with this one and about 15 others. Remember im in Michigan


----------



## cali27

This is mine caught out of Lake Okeechobee in Clewiston Florida. Its a 6lb 3oz LM. 

My fishing buddy and I went to Florida to fish for LM in February 2010. I know there is bigger in that lake but this was the biggest of the trip. We had a biggest fish competition going while we were down there and he was leading with a 5lb 10oz LM. I caught this one on the last day at 230 in the afternoon and we were flying back to Toronto at 630 that evening. 

We stayed at Roland Martin Marina, it was amazing. All the staff at the "Tiki Bar" took great care of us. Cant wait to go back!


----------



## breachless

Man... Looking at some of these pics REALLY makes me want to head down south for some bass fishing. The largest bass we catch up here in Minnesota are TINY compared to a lot of fish in this thread.


----------



## fishin18

I had been fishing about 45 minutes without a bite when I caught this one at 9:45 on a buzzbait like frog. It weighed 10 lbs and 4 ozs and was 26 inches long by 20 inches around. I didn't even stay and fish anymore after I got it in, couldn't wait to take it home and show my family. My son in the picture was scared and wouldn't come near it for almost 10 minutes.


----------



## fish devil

basshunter25 said:


> Don't think its my best but it was my best tonight. Had a real giant come off at the boat, but Im happy with this one and about 15 others. Remember im in Michigan


 :twisted: Hey, remember KVD is from Michigan!!!!


----------



## devilmutt

This is my personal best Bass, 6lbs 3oz. She was caught on a spinnerbait on Rays Lake Minnesota.


----------



## breachless

devilmutt said:


> This is my personal best Bass, 6lbs 3oz. She was caught on a spinnerbait on Rays Lake Minnesota.



Damn! That's nice! That's HUGE for Minnesota... I have actually heard Rays Lake is a hell of a good bass lake (assuming of course you are talking about the one in Le Sueur County).

Nice fish!


----------



## devilmutt

> Damn! That's nice! That's HUGE for Minnesota... I have actually heard Rays Lake is a hell of a good bass lake (assuming of course you are talking about the one in Le Sueur County).
> 
> Nice fish!



That's the lake, Le Sueur County. I figure I'll have a hell of a time ever breaking my personal best from MN waters.


----------



## Queencitybassman

I know the picture is terrible but I enjoy large mouth fishing at night and this night our flash light ran out of juice!! best night on the lake ive had though.. this fish was a 9lb 7oz fishing.. I know it doesnt look like it but this was the biggest bass i have caught. me and a buddy found a hole full of big LMs.. this is one of the 5-6 6+ pounders that we caught that night.. Sorry about the picture cell phones dont give off much light

Just had my first daughter and got hit by the mod bug too late so besides that this is my biggest this year.. sorry yet again a cell phone picture I had to take myself.. cant remember but i think he was 4 and some change


----------



## TheRookieFD

I would like to show you guys my son's personal best. He is 6years old and we had been jerking little bream in all day. When he set the hook on this one I knew it was different, so I grabbed my phone and recorded it. At one point toward the end I set the camera down to get the net, but you can still hear his excitement. I was proud. The second video is as good, expecially when he starts bossing me around. "Dad, Get the net!!"
Thanks guys for a great forum. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc4j2Y56Trc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTmIBTndvRY

PS, my son calls crickets - mosquitoes


----------



## dyeguy1212

fish devil said:


> basshunter25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think its my best but it was my best tonight. Had a real giant come off at the boat, but Im happy with this one and about 15 others. Remember im in Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: Hey, remember KVD is from Michigan!!!!
Click to expand...



And I'm sure he's glad he doesn't have to fish here often! :lol:


----------

